# Are cigar butts litter?



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

They are just rolled up leaves after all. Do you just throw the butts on the ground when not near an ashtray?

Just wondering.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't think so, it's all biodegradable

cigarette butts on the other hand, definitely are (unless unfiltered)


----------



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

i'll throw them down and stomp them out, then kick the pieces around a bit


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

If I'm in my back yard, I'll do whatever. Sometimes I'll throw them in the grass, sometimes I'll put them in the trash. It's all leaves. However, I would never just toss a butt anywhere else. Regardless if it's biodegradable or not, I don't want to leave any kind of eye sore or whatever else for anyone else.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Public property - yes

Private property - no

I think even if things are biodegradable they are litter if they are in the public domain think banana peels or egg shells.

However if I am at a friends or my own house I have not issue ditching them in the garden or driveway.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Completely biodegradable and in the same category as grass clippings. I break mine down or store them in a clay pot until perfectly cold and put them in the recycle.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

bbaug14 said:


> If I'm in my back yard, I'll do whatever. Sometimes I'll throw them in the grass, sometimes I'll put them in the trash. It's all leaves. However, I would never just toss a butt anywhere else. Regardless if it's biodegradable or not, I don't want to leave any kind of eye sore or whatever else for anyone else.


Ditto. I don't mind tossing 'em on the ground in my yard (cigarette smokers do NOT toss theirs on the ground), but I won't do it anywhere else since it's still trash, biodegradable or not.


----------



## vintagejc (Oct 7, 2007)

To me, that's what makes a cigar so special. It's from the earth, rolled, and then returns back to the earth as ash and whatever I don't smoke. I'm part of natural wild fires!!


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

bbaug14 said:


> If I'm in my back yard, I'll do whatever. Sometimes I'll throw them in the grass, sometimes I'll put them in the trash. It's all leaves. However, I would never just toss a butt anywhere else. Regardless if it's biodegradable or not, I don't want to leave any kind of eye sore or whatever else for anyone else.


I agree, why give those who are against our wonderful little habit a chance to raise publicly this issue, take care of your garbage and keep the image of the cigar smoker above the fray!


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

K Baz said:


> Public property - yes
> 
> Private property - no


If it's a Thompsons - it's ALWAYS litter regardless of public/private property.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

K Baz said:


> Public property - yes
> 
> Private property - no
> 
> ...


:tpd: I agree, it's just good karma to not litter in public. We have enough people on our backs about the smoke, we don't need the bad PR for littering.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

I think it's fine to stash the butt in a thick garden or in some shrubs, but if it's going to be visible I don't think it's appropriate and would be seen as litter. I'd compare it to being at a friend's house and tossing an apple core on his lawn -> not cool. If he has a wooded lot and you can toss it so it's out of sight then it's OK.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> If it's a Thompsons - it's ALWAYS litter regardless of public/private property.


:r

Even thought they are just leaves, I've seen some that I have tossed in the grass at home or at work stick around for a month or more. So I usually will stomp and grind to help out the decomp process (and to hide the evidence :ss)


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

hoax said:


> They are just rolled up leaves after all. Do you just throw the butts on the ground when not near an ashtray?
> 
> Just wondering.


I don't throw them on the ground anywhere.

I do however poke holes in ant mounds in my yard with a cane sized stick and distribute 3-4 butts per mound. Seems fairly effective at getting them to take up residence elsewhere, but not at killing them.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

They are leaves and leaves are just fine on the ground. Whenever I'm smoking outside and it's time to put the cigar out I throw it on the ground and stomp it out. Within a week or so the cigar is pretty much gone into the ground.

No harm no foul.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

No1der said:


> They are leaves and leaves are just fine on the ground. Whenever I'm smoking outside and it's time to put the cigar out I throw it on the ground and stomp it out. Within a week or so the cigar is pretty much gone into the ground.
> 
> No harm no foul.


:tpd:


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

K Baz said:


> Public property - yes
> 
> Private property - no
> 
> ...


:tpd:

I don't think that because something is biodegradable that allows one to pitch it anywhere.

I just smoke it until it disappears.:ss


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I toss my butts, er nubs, into the woods behind my house after they're extinguished. I usually just dump the ashes out on the lawn.


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

I put it out and put it in the trash. I try not to throw them on the ground. Litter is litter whetehr they are biodegradable or not.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah I would never toss one anywhere but on my own property but here I let them cool and then add them to the mulch in the garden. And few things irk me more than cigarette butts tossed out of car windows and left to litter the streets. Those filters never break down.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I throw em in my back yard when smoking outside, then mulch em with the lawn mower.

We traveled to NYC recently & there was a little smoking park (replete with benches & ashtrays) behind our hotel at 28th & Madison Ave. A homeless guy would clean the cigar butts out of the ashtrays every day after I left em there.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think as long as you can get them out of sight then butts are no different than an apple core or sunflower seed shells. All three I will not hesitate to toss into the woods behind my house.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I wouldn't toss one in the street but I will toss them in my back yard. When my wifes Chihuahua was a pup she got a hold of one and chewed it up (cold). 

Needless to say she was u and :BS all over the place...


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

WOW! ARE YOU FUKKING SERIOUS? litter like this thread?


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

bbaug14 said:


> If I'm in my back yard, I'll do whatever. Sometimes I'll throw them in the grass, sometimes I'll put them in the trash. It's all leaves. However, I would never just toss a butt anywhere else. Regardless if it's biodegradable or not, I don't want to leave any kind of eye sore or whatever else for anyone else.


:tpd: If you are in public stop and destroy maybe even discard in a nearby trash can. But keep the band.

If it's at the house I just (god I hope she's not watching) dump them in the bushes in the back.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

zemekone said:


> WOW! ARE YOU FUKKING SERIOUS? litter like this thread?


Now Now. S/He's a noob let's not be so harsh. It's probably more of an etiquette question than an environmental one.


----------



## xu_chen (Oct 29, 2007)

I remember hearing from somewhere that decomposed cigars actually make excellent fertilizers. Just my :2
Also nicotine is a natural insecticide. Maybe tossing them on the grass can actually do some good after all.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

xu_chen said:


> I remember hearing from somewhere that decomposed cigars actually make excellent fertilizers. Just my :2
> Also nicotine is a natural insecticide. Maybe tossing them on the grass can actually do some good after all.


You might have something there. We're all doing a service naturally de-insecting our individual ecosystems. :tu


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

You can start a composte pile if you smoke enough of 'em.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

kansashat said:


> I throw em in my back yard when smoking outside, then mulch em with the lawn mower.
> .


 I do the same but they sure do stink when you hit them with the mower.

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

zemekone said:


> WOW! ARE YOU FUKKING SERIOUS? litter like this thread?


Geez Gerry......with the other 24 million useless threads on this site & you gotta pick this one to tilt in? :r


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

kansashat said:


> Geez Gerry......with the other 24 million useless threads on this site & you gotta pick this one to tilt in? :r


He lives in CA, so I'm going to guess his outrage is at the thought that ANYONE would even THINK of dropping a cigar butt on the ground...

:r


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

kansashat said:


> We traveled to NYC recently & there was a little smoking park (replete with benches & ashtrays) behind our hotel at 28th & Madison Ave. A homeless guy would clean the cigar butts out of the ashtrays every day after I left em there.


Ahhh, I believe you've just discovered the "secret ingredient" in Cremosa cigars

WyoBob


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

WyoBob said:


> Ahhh, I believe you've just discovered the "secret ingredient" in Cremosa cigars
> 
> WyoBob


:r:r:r That explains soooo much :ss


----------



## TatuajeVI (Nov 29, 2007)

If I'm in public I usually find an ashtray to set it in and walk away. In my own yard I toss them in a flower bed. I don't feel they are like trash but they can be unsightly to others. Now if it's still in my mouth and someone complains, that's their problem.:ss


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I usually smoke at home on my back porch or out on the golf course. At home I make sure that the butt is out and then toss it into the woods. I usually do the same thing on the golf course. I always remove the band before I do it though.


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

smoke_screen said:


> i'll throw them down and stomp them out, then kick the pieces around a bit


:tpd:. It's fun.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

I say NO. . .they're biodegradable, so they come from the earth and back to the earth they go: Not litter. :ss


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

I put my cigar nubs out in ashtrays like a civilized person...


















:r I've been known to toss one in my garden but only if I've smoked it way down. Otherwise, always to the trash...let it break down in a landfill.


----------



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

Always let it burn itself out and then ditch it in my lawn or trash if it is not my house. It IS biodegradable, but so is a big old lugey and you dont seem me hocking up those and dropping them all over....


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

My cigar nubs, much like the waste that comes out of my own body, is to be disposed of properly. It's really not all that hard to find an appropriate place. 

That being said I have been known on occasion to get rid of both outside.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2007)

I think Cigar butts are decor...ha ha at least thats what my house look like. and my back yard....but out of respect I wouldnt just toss them anywhere in public. afterall, with all of the legislation going on these days we need to put on our best face. were already looked at as lepers.


----------

